# goldfish outside



## jcharfauros (Aug 13, 2009)

I took out my goldfishes from my 10 gal. because they make it dirty real fast. And the nitrate levels go sky high! Is it okay that i put them in a big square pot without a filter?? I left 3 other ones in the tank to be with the danios, and the guppies. Should i split them and put them out too? the other golfishes? Will they die?? Please help! Thanks!!


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

if you move them outside to a square pot get a air pump and a filter


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

the issue with putting them outside is the temperature. And it won't change the dirty problem.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

just how big is this square pot?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

goldfish like cold water...they can even live outside through the winter as long as the water doesn't freeze...
but what i think you are talking about will not be big enough for them..so you would indeed need a filter and some aeration.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

lohachata said:


> goldfish like cold water...they can even live outside through the winter as long as the water doesn't freeze...
> but what i think you are talking about will not be big enough for them..so you would indeed need a filter and some aeration.


My aunt-in-law has several different goldfish and koi ponds in her yard and keeps in there year round. Then again I also live in Mississippi. She did say that parts of the ponds have frozen on top and they were all still fine.


----------



## jcharfauros (Aug 13, 2009)

=( all of them died except for one. i dont know why. maybe cuz i dint put a filter or something. but i brought the other fella back into the aquarium... im never putting them out again.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

jcharfauros said:


> =( all of them died except for one. i dont know why. maybe cuz i dint put a filter or something. but i brought the other fella back into the aquarium... im never putting them out again.


Unless you have Koi (which have to stay in a pond) most goldfish can stay in indoor aquariums depending on the size of your tank. Just remember to not use a heater since they are coldwater fish.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Did you do anything to cycle that big square pot" The nitrogen cycle occurs outside too.


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

lohachata said:


> goldfish like cold water...they can even live outside through the winter as long as the water doesn't freeze...
> but what i think you are talking about will not be big enough for them..so you would indeed need a filter and some aeration.


my pond freezes over every year in winter and i never have a fish die


----------

